# Took kids to Pickens on Sunday



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Took the wife, two sons and one of their friends to Pickens to dive Sunday. 

What a rough start. 



We get there and we are one wetsuit short so my wife decides she will sit out and let our youngest use her suit. We get to the water and he breaks the fin strap, get that fixed. We kick out to the bouy and talk about the lack of vis and to stay together on the descent. We get down to 20 feet and realize we are missing one. I head back to the surface and within a couple of minutes my oldest boys is sitting on the Jetty. We kick over and cut the fishing line from his fins and find out his BC will not hold air, so he decides to sit the first dive out. I'm sure we were putting on quite a show for all the fisherman. The remaining 3 of us finish our first dive with no issues. Vis 5-10ft, plenty of sheephead, snapper, and flounder around the jeep and other structure. 

We were able to fix the BC (bad gasket) thanks to the save a dive kit Fritz of MBT put together for me. We cut one ring off the snorkel holder and used it as a gasket on the BC from the inflate hose to the bladder connection. Worked great, no leaks. 



We took my new dive flag that I purchased that morning and tied it off since one of the other groups were pulling their flag in. The second dive the vis was no more than 5ft, but still better than work. When we surfaced my bouy was there buy the flag was gone. I was told later that you have to crimp the flag poles together or it will separate. I guess I will do that on the next flag purchased. 



If you found the flag and pole and would like to return it, you can reach me at [email protected] or drop it off at MBT and i will pick it up there.


----------

